
OVH's hubiC offers 10TB storage for €50/year - andruby
https://hubic.com/en/offers/
======
jankey
[https://hubic.com/en/contracts/Contrat_hubiC_2014.pdf](https://hubic.com/en/contracts/Contrat_hubiC_2014.pdf)

The bandwidth is limited to 10 Mbit/s upstream and downstream.

Still, it's good to have a cheap offsite backup to complement a local one.

~~~
brudgers
It would take roughly 900 days to upload the data at that speed.

~~~
extra88
I think you're off by an order of magnitude.

10TB == 10,000GB == 10,000,000MB

10Mbit == 1.25MB

10000000/(1.25 * 60 * 60 * 24) = 92.6 days

Time to upload is probably not a problem, you gradually add to it over time.
Time to download all the data in the event of a disaster is the bigger issue.
There aren't a lot of use cases where you'd need all the data back ASAP but if
you have such a case, don't rent this storage.

------
baal80spam
Great timing. I have just decided to move away from Google Drive - had all
sorts of problems with it in the past months - including sync conflicts,
connection problems and crashes.

------
jakozaur
File storage and sync market get commoditized. E.g. for Dropbox pro with 1 TB
$99/year + taxes. So this is roughly 20 times cheaper.

------
andruby
It uses OpenStack Swift so it is compatible with a bunch of existing tools.

~~~
dkocher
Although it requires a prior additional authentication step with OAuth 2.0.
Cyberduck just added interoperability for in version 5.0.1.

~~~
andruby
Tested it Cyberduck from Belgium.

Upload speed: 1.4MB/s. Close to my maximum of 1.6MB/s.

Download speed: 1.3MB/s. Far from my maximum of 15MB/s.

This could be good for NAS backups.

~~~
extra88
Considering the agreement jankey linked to above says bandwidth is limited to
10Mbit/s (1.25MByte/s) you're getting "bonus" throughput.

I agree, offsite back up of local storage is a good use case.

